

Y Combinator Offices Rendered In 3-D With MatterPort Camera (YC W12) - citizenkeys
http://vimeo.com/39083029

======
micheljansen
This is actually pretty cool technology. Check out this video:
<http://vimeo.com/39027193> I am glad someone is finally turning this into a
product. I am wondering if it's also easy to do this on a smaller scale. Say I
could scan just a chair, a car or a teapot.

~~~
citizenkeys
Seems like sonar used by bats. Or a submarine. It would be interesting to see
somebody hook up a MatterPort camera to a small remote control car and drive
it through a cave or a pyramid.

